# احذر الامر re fresh خطأ يقع فيه الكثير



## kajo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*الموضوع يختص بأمر
Re fresh الذي كلنا يتعامل معه في اليوم *
*الواحد اكثر من مليون مره ولا احد يعلم ماذا*
*يفعل **هذا الامر او يعرف ولكن يعرف بطرقة خاطئه**.*

*لو سألت احد يقوم بعمل** re fresh **للديسك توب*
*او لاي مكان بالجهاز او لماذا تدوس على*
*زر** F5 **هاتكون الاجابه غربيه **جداااااااااااااااا. *
*يقولك اصله بيفرفش الجهاز!!!! او بينعنش الجهاز؟؟؟!!!! *
*او**يقولك دا بيفوق الجهاز؟؟ وكمان بيخليه *
*يحمل بسرعة. صح؟ ولا انا غلطان؟*

*طبعا **اجابات غريبة جدا لا تستند الى اى سند *
*علمي او هندسي او حتي منطقي**.*
*اذن ماذا**يفعل هذا الامر من الناحية العلميه*
*والهندسية والفعليه, وحتى نعرف الاجابه*
*ونفهم **جيدا يجب ان نعود الى الوراء قليلا......*
*نرجع حوالى 12سنه ... نرجع لايام وندوز 95**لو *
*حد فاكره او اشتغل عليه اصلا**.*

*ايام وندوز 95 مكانش فيه امر** Re fresh **اللي **احنا *
*عارفينه اصلا. ودا كان بيعمل مشاكل معانا, ومن الامثله *
*على المشاكل دي انك لو **مثلا قمت بنسخ ملف من او*
*الى الديسك توب على سبيل المثال ممكن بعد عملية*
*النسخ **ماتشوفش الملف يعني النسخ تم ومع ذلك الملف*
*او الفولدر مش ادامك. فيه ايه فين **الملف, وكانت*
*الطريقه الوحيده للتغلب على المشكله دي عشان *
*الملف يظهر انك تقفل **الصفحه الليي انت فيها وتفتحها *
*تاني, لييييييييييه؟؟ لان اي صفحه بتتفتح بيتعمل لها*
*عمليه** Load **يعني تحميل واثناء عمليه*
*الــ** Load **او التحميل بيظهر من تاني*
*كل مكونات **الصفحة بما فيها الملف او الفولدر*
*اللي تم نسخه وماظهرش وبالتالي بيظهر**امامنا**.*

*وهو ده كان الحل الوحيد للمشكله ايام وندوز95 . *
*وكان في نوع تاني من **المشاكل انك مثلا تحط *
*اسطوانه في الدرايف وما يظهرش اسمها او *
*تخرجها وتلاقي اسمها **لسه موجود. طب نعمل ايه؟ *
*كنا بنضطر برضه لقفل الصفحه وفتحها من تاني*
*عشان تعمل **عملية الــ** LOAD **لمحتوياتها فبالتالي*
*لو في اي تغيير في المحتويات**ها يظهر**.*

*وبعدين ظهر وندوز98 ومعاه نفس المشكله.*
*لكن مايكروسوفت حلت المشكله **مع الاصدار *
*الثاني من وندوز98*
*Windows 98 Second Edition **انها *
*زودت امر** Re fresh **في **القوائم عشان *
*المستخدم اللي بيعاني من ان في ملفات او*
*عمليات بتتم ومابيظهرش **تأثيرها نعمل*
*لها** Re fresh **عشان تظهر وبمعني *
*اوضح ان امر** Re fresh **بيعمل*
*عملية** Reload **اعادة تحميل يعني لمحتويات الصفحة**.*

*وهو ده مربط الفرس, اظن اننا دلوقت*
*قربنا **نفهم وظيفة امر** Re fresh **الليي كلنا بيألف في تعرفها**.*

*المشكله الاكبر ان امر** Re fresh **امر*
*مش خفيف لان عملية اعادة تحميل محتويات *
*الصفحة مش عملية سهلة ومع ذلك **تلاحظ ان معظم*
*الناس والجهاز مهنج او بطئ عشان بيعمل حاجه *
*او بيفتح برنامج او بيفتح **لعبه عمال *
*يدوس** Re fresh ,Re fresh, **طب ليه *
*هو الجهاز ناقص تقل. وبعدين الامر ده موجه **للمنطقه*
*اللي انت بتعمل ليها** Re fresh **يعني مش هايعمل *
*حاجه مع البرنامج اللي مهنج **الجهاز يعني مثلا *
*واحد بيفتح الوورد والبرنامج بيفتح بالعافية تلاقيه*
*عمال يدوس** Re fresh **على الديسك توب , *
*طب مال الديسك توب ومال الـ** Re fresh **ومال*
*برنامج الوورد **يا عم الحج**.*
*وبعدين هو الجهاز ناقص تقل عشان تتقله*
*اكتر بأمر اعادة تحميل **محتويات الصفحة**.*

*مشكله كبيرة جدا وقعنا فيها بسبب معدومي*
*الخبرة من مدعي **المعرفة بأمور الكمبيوتر *
*والناس مظلومه مش فاهمه وكله مشي وراهم**.*

*الرجاء من**كل من قرأ هذا الموضوع ان ينشر*
*المعلومه حتي تعم الفائده*​ 
*M A N 2 O L*

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومه جديده ومكنتش اعرفها فعلا


وانا كنت بعمل رفريش كتير 


مرسي kajo علي المعلومه دي ​*


----------



## iam_with_you (18 أكتوبر 2008)

سنكس kajoعلى المعلومات الجامدة دى 



ربنا يحفظك
وتجبلنا معلومات اكتر


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ليك يا جاكو بجد انا كنت على طول بعمل ريفرش وبتسلى

شكرا اخى


----------



## مينا عماد رمسيس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الحبيب على المعلومة الجميلة دى ولكن اريد ان اسال سؤال هل عند فتح الجهاز لا ندوس على ريفرش خالص ارجوا الرد وياريت يكون فى نفس هذة الصفحة اى صفحة الردود لان الرسائل التى توصلنى على البريد الالكترونى لا تفتح وهذة مشكلة فى الياهو


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسي علي تعبك


----------



## kajo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مينا عماد رمسيس قال:


> شكرا لك اخى الحبيب على المعلومة الجميلة دى ولكن اريد ان اسال سؤال هل عند فتح الجهاز لا ندوس على ريفرش خالص ارجوا الرد وياريت يكون فى نفس هذة الصفحة اى صفحة الردود لان الرسائل التى توصلنى على البريد الالكترونى لا تفتح وهذة مشكلة فى الياهو


 

ما قلنا انه بيتقل الجهاذ اكتر مهو تقيل 


وبعدين ما انت قدامى يابنى كل يوم 

خلاص واحشين بعض اوى بتسالنى على النت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## menaglal (7 نوفمبر 2008)

[q-bible]نشكرك عزيزى على هذه المعلومة فأنا حقيقة كنت أستخدمها للأسباب التى ذكرتها
 والله يعوض تعب محبتك وتزيدنا بمعلوماتك القيمة[/q-bible]


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كاجو على المعلومة دي
اصلي على الطالعة و النازلة بعمل re fresh !!!!*


----------



## nonaa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا يا كاجو
اول مرة اعرف الحكايه دى
ربنا يخليك​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## emy (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسى يا فندم كتير عالمعلومه دى*​


----------



## twety (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*يااااااااااااه*
*كل ده حصل من الريفريش*
*طب بلاها ريفريش خالص *
*ههههههههههه*

*شكرا كاجو بجد معلومه جديدة*


----------



## anwaryak2002 (16 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااا يا كاجو

ربنا يباركك


----------

